# Zugriff auf Webcam + Mikrofon



## Grunge (16. August 2007)

Hey,

ich weiß nicht, ob das das richtige Forum ist, aber "Webmaster" hab ich kein Zugriff. Denke mal das sich mein Problem mit JS lösen lässt.

Ich will mit einem Script auf die Webcam und/oder das Mikrofon des PC's (falls angeschlossen/integriert) zugreifen können und xx sekunden lange (xx im Code einzustellen) Video bzw Sprachnachrichten aufnehmen können und diese in einem geeignetem Format auf dem Server speichern können..


Bitte leitet weiter, wenn es nicht mit JS machbar ist


Ich danke im Vorraus

Grunge


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. August 2007)

Mmmh... ob und womit es möglich ist, das dürfte davon abhängen, welche Schnittstellen die Webcam für externen Zugriff bietet.


----------



## mkoeni1 (21. August 2007)

Hallo Sven,

ich schreibe meine Diplomarbeit über dieses Thema. Ich habe einen Fischer-Price Roboter der sich mit einem Joystick an einem lokalen Rechner steuern lässt (über USB unter Gentoo Linux).
Ziel meiner Arbeit soll die Fernsteuerung des Roboters via Internet über ein grafisch anspruchsvoll gestaltetes Web-Interface unter Verwendung einer Webcam. Die Webcam hat einen USB-Anschluss und keine Linux-Treiber.

Ich bin jetzt erst am Anfang und hab mir noch keinen Überblick über das Thema veschafft. Kannst du mir einen Tipp geben wie ich die Daten auf der Seite erfassen, bzw. weiterverarbeiten kann? 
Zunächst stellt sich mir aber erst die Frage (weil ich noch am Anfang stehe), wie ich einen Stream von der Webcam bekomme und diesen über den Browser schicke.

Vielen Dank und Gruß
Matze


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. August 2007)

mkoeni1 hat gesagt.:


> Zunächst stellt sich mir aber erst die Frage (weil ich noch am Anfang stehe), wie ich einen Stream von der Webcam bekomme und diesen über den Browser schicke.



Naja, dazu müsstest du eine Server-Software haben, würde ich mal sagen, welche die Daten von der Webcam nimmt und daraus bei Anfrage einen Stream produziert und diesen nach aussen sendet.

Meine Webcam-Erfahrungen sind recht beschränkt(hatte bisher nur mal Live-Bilder von einem Papagei ins Netz gestellt, weil sein Herrchen von Vietnam aus gucken wollte, wie es ihm geht  ).
Die Software zu dieser Webcam produzierte allerdings keinen Stream sondern Grafiken.
Diese wurden dann bei Anfrage(an eigene IP-Adresse/spezieller Port) nach aussen gesendet(an den Browser). Du müsstest dir also erstmal eine Software besorgen, welche den Stream bereitstellt.

Damit der Browser weiss, wie er meinen PC findet, habe ich mir bei DynDNS eine Subdomain genommen, und mein PC hat dorthin regelmässig meine IP gesendet, das wars schon.


----------



## mkoeni1 (22. August 2007)

Hallo Sven,

nette Geschichte mit dem Papagai ;-)

Mein Prof. sieht es bestimmt nicht gerne, wenn ich mir eine Server-Software besorge. 
Ziel dieser Arbeit ist es diese *Server-Software* zu programmieren.

Zu den Standbildern: wenn ich viele Standbilder mit geringem Abstand hintereinander übertrage, könnte dies wie ein Stream wirken, jedoch etwas abgehackt.

Mit DynDNS beschäftige ich mich erst später, zunächst muss das Ding mal im Intranet laufen.


Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## ojamaney (23. August 2007)

Also eine Komplettlösung habe ich sicherlich nicht für euch aber eventuell hilft euch php und der VLC weiter. VLC kann ja bekannterweise sehr gut mit Streams umgehen und ich weiss dass man damit Filme auf fernen PCs sehen kann (weiss nur nicht wies funktioniert^^). Mit php (+ webserver auf dem PC)  könnte man zB einzelne Bilder auf einen Server laden. Ich denke js ist da eher nicht zu gebrauchen.
Zu DynDNS gäbe es auch eine Alternative die ich bei mir mal ausprobiert habe. Dazu habe ich mir mit VB ein kleines Programm geschrieben das in bestimmten Anständen ein php-script auf meinem Webspace aufruft. Dieses php-Script speicher meine IP und ein anderes php-Script, auf das ich dann von irgendwo in der Welt zugreife liest die IP und leitet mich direkt auf meinen Webserver auf meinem PC. 
Naja, DynDNS geht natüllich auch, aber so bleibt man unabhängig


----------



## mkoeni1 (28. August 2007)

Hallo ojamaney,

danke für deinen sehr guten Tip mit VLC.
Ich muss das mal klären, ob ich Open-Source Software benutzten darf. 
Ich stelle mir das dann so vor: Der VLC greift den Stream der Webcam auf dem Server ab und speichert die Bilder (Stream) dann auf der Platte. Die PHP-Skripte, die auch auf dem Server laufen holen diesen Stream (Bilder) und bringt diesen zur Anzeige. Jetzt kann jeder Browser egal wo er steht das Anschauen.
Soviel zu Problem Nummer 1.

Das zweite Problem das sich noch in den Weg stellt, wie kann ich den Greifarm des Roboters über das Web steuern? An dem Rechner an den der Arm lokal angeschlossen ist, geschieht dies mit Hilfe eines Joysticks. Dafür wurde von meinem Vorgänger ein Treiber entwickelt. Ist es möglich über das Internet zB. mit einem Applet den Roboters zu steuern. Wie ist es möglich aus dem Applet auf die Hardware runter zu kommen? Wie heißt die Technik dahinter. Am Liebsten möchte ich das in Java/C realisieren. Kennt sich damit jmd. aus, oder kann mir da jmd. helfen?
Soviel zu Problem 2.

Vielen Dank
Matze


----------



## ojamaney (28. August 2007)

Zu dem Problem mit dem Greifarm, da würde ich mich mal informieren ob es zu dem Treiber ein Developer-Kit gibt. Damit könnte man dann vielleicht ein Programm oder ActiveX-Plugin erstellen, das auf Deine Ansprüche zugeschnitten ist.
Leider kenne ich auch nur das Prinzip und kann Dir keine praktischen Tipps geben. Aber ich denke, wenn es ein Developer-Kit gibt dann gibt es evtl auch Informationen über die praktische Anwendung dieses Kits.


----------



## Grunge (3. Juli 2008)

Man soll alten Kaffee ja nicht aufwärmen, aber mich interessiert immernoch eine Lösung. . . Hat jemand eine Idee?!
Ich habe lange im Internet recherchiert, aber keine Lösung gefunden. Und dabei kenne ich mehrere kleine Seiten die solch eine Funktion anbieten, kann also gar nicht so kostenspielig und aufwendig sein!?


----------



## ojamaney (3. Juli 2008)

Hi,
schau Dir das mal an, da hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem + Lösung: 

http://forum.2lucky.de/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=5813

Ansonsten kann ich Dir noch eine Lösung anbieten was den Zugriff auf den Server betrifft (ich gehe mal von dynamischer IP aus). Um Dir eine Anmeldung auf DynDNS o.ä. zu ersparen, kannst Du auch mein, inzwischen fertiggestelltes, MODDS 1.5 runterladen. Damit hast du jederzeit Zugriff auf Deine ServerIP und bleibst unabhängig. Vorraussetzung für MODDS 1.5 ist Webspace auf dem PHP laufen kann und ein Webserver (Apache zB) auf dem PC.
Download von meiner HP: http://skiron.de unter "Downloads".

Gruß, ojamaney


----------

